# Happy Veteran's Day!



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

To all that served thank you! :clap:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

X'2, thank you all who have and are currently serving in our armed forces. 

Joe


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, a big thank you to all who have served and are serving.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you! I'm sure I can speak for all of us Vets when I say, "No problem!"


----------

